# Silver Conversion Vid #2 (chloride)



## SilverNitrate (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Yg0gCOlXA
This video shows the burning only*** 
silver cloride (moist) is mixed with an over supply of sodium hydroxide (dry) which makes an exothermic rxn that yield silver oxide and sodium chloride and water steam. When this mixture is allowd to cool (24hr) this now drier mix is mixed well with 1/6 amount of granulated sucrose (sugar) ((filmed in video)) the mix is burned. Burning leaves behind the metal (silver) and salt (NaCl) along with bits of black carbon. Much of the contaminent can be rinsed off with water leaving only the metal

This supplement may be used if you dont have the means of melting silver chloride and baking soda which has great volume.


----------

